# Little Gem?



## Jerry Thurston

A pal has just handed over a Fracino little Gem... If you can get this going it's yours!

Everything checked out electrically so the next job was to connect it to the mains via a circuit breaker and throw the switch.

The pump made re-assuring noises and the gauge crept gradually to 1 bar and settled down.

Cycling the switch/knobs has produced water/steam from the right places

So I'm now cautiously optimistic that a cup of coffee is within my grasp.

So far so good, I think that I'm probably ok to spend a little cash then. After an awakening from 5 years of storage I reckon that the old girl might just deserve a service !

I am getting a service kit from Fracino which is all very well except... Can anybody tell me what a basic service actually consists of?

cheers

jt


----------



## coffeechap

Depends how handy you are, a machine that has been sat for that long would benefit from a complete strip down, boiler acid bath as well as all pipe work and group, then rebuild and seals changed.


----------



## espressotechno

Basic servive = short service = front end service:

* Fit new group seal & shower cup / plate.

* Overhaul steam & hot water valves (if o-rings & pad seals supplied)

* Fit new anti-vac valve, if old one leaking.

* Check / adjust pump (9 bar) & steam (1.0 bar) pressures.

* Backflush with Pulycaff & descaler.

Emptying & refilling the boiler a few times will also help clean up your machine.

The pressure switch contacts may also be pitted / corroded: Just move the leads over to an unused pair of contacts.


----------



## Jerry Thurston

Thanks chaps that's great advice.

I'm pretty OK with the spanners so a full strip isn't a stress. However, plan A I think will be a basic service and see how it goes. Followed by a full strip if it proves to be unreliable. (I'll probably take it apart to get the carcass stripped and re-powder coated in the near future as I fancy a custom colour)

I've already flushed 5 litres of water through the boiler so looks like I'm heading in the right direction.

Advice on pressure switch contacts invaluable.

If I get weaving Friday as soon as the service kit arrives I could be nursing a latte by lunchtime...

Tonight's little job get the polishing machine on the drip tray to make it sparkle once more.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jerry Thurston

Top end rebuild complete. Test run and performing to my satisfaction.

Result!


----------



## Daren

Jerry Thurston said:


> Top end rebuild complete. Test run and performing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Result!


Have you got any pictures Jerry? Let's see your handwork


----------



## Jerry Thurston

So far so good. Stainless re-polished on drip tray and top cover.

I'm going to enjoy it for a little while then strip down. Work planned.. Custom colour for carcass. Boiler lagging.


----------



## Glenn

Nice work Jerry. Must be very satisfying.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looking good. Well done Jerry!


----------



## Daren

Looks great Jerry - impressive work


----------



## coffeebean

Nice work Jerry! Looks good! Little Gem is a cracking machine and super reliable too!


----------



## Jerry Thurston

It's worked it's magic on my wife , she's gone from "and where are we going to put that" followed by "no sorry it has to go" To... "It looks really good there."


----------



## Jerry Thurston

Popped into the Fracino works the other week. Now the proud possessor of a Piccino grinder and after an evenings somewhat anal work in the shed a very highly polished stainless tamper.

Getting to grips with this espresso lark, managed to make one this am that almost passed muster.

Trouble is that I'm having so much fun that I don't want to take it apart to complete the work.

The solution to this calls for a coffee and a think.

See my problem?


----------



## steve79

jerry, just bought a used little gem, need to know if I can backflush it? if not how do I clean it? any help would be great!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Of course you can buck lush the little gem, however I would suggest removing the shower screen and group seal and cleaning that in pulycaf as well.


----------



## steve79

thank for the tip coffee chap, did shower screen couldn't remove group seal, in process of ordering one but I don't know which service kit to buy, there is series 1 or 2 options?? also want to descale, is it a case of running powder through the system or do I need to remove the boiler, any help greatly appreciated,

steve


----------

